# Looking for grazing and stables in Milton Keynes



## Bucks Fizz (23 April 2014)

Hi, hoping someone can help?

I am looking for land or a small yard with grazing and at least two stables in the Milton Keynes area. It also needs to have storage and running water.

I'm not looking to move onto a livery yard so looking for somewhere where someone has a small yard or private paddock with stables etc available for rent.

I see loads of paddocks around MK but knowing who owns them is another matter! If anyone knows of anything that might be suitable please let me know.


----------



## Leo Walker (23 April 2014)

They belong to The Parks Trust, but while most of them are empty, they either arent being rented or are rented to someone who isnt using them. They dont have stables either, jut fiield shelters and are generally tiny acreage. Theres a waiting list you can go on.

What areas are you looking?


----------



## Bucks Fizz (23 April 2014)

Thanks, I know about the parks trust ones but as you say they aren't suitable. Really looking for someone who owns their own land or small yard and looking to rent it out. There are certainly privately owned ones, in some of the villages etc, it's just a case of finding one that is available!

Area wise not too fussed really, any of the areas surrounding Milton Keynes, but reasonable close to it. Roughly no further north of Mk than Newport Pagnell, no further west than pottersbury, no further east than Woburn sands and no further south than great brickhill if that gives a rough idea of the sort of area.


----------

